# Home-made fly spray recipe?



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

Fly spray is really expensive to buy, and brand names never work. Does anybody have any recipes for home-made fly sprays?


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

1/4 cup apple cider vinager to a spray bottle of water with 2 drops on Joy dish soap. Works great on both ticks & flies. 
I havent used this just yet but someone posted Listerine straight works on the flying blood suckers.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## donatellodemerlieux (Apr 18, 2011)

That was me actually. Listerine only works on mosquitoes!


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I do apple cider vinegar, listerine, dish soap, eucalyptus oil and for extra kick, cattle drench concentrate. Listerine helps with the mosquitoes and with superficial nicks and bug bites. Eucalyptus really helps keep the green heads away and it smells pretty and it soothes sore muscles. 

ACV is great on its own. On the really bad days, I'll just swab him down with straight ACV. The trouble is, you go around smelling like a salad for the next day...lol


----------



## sierrams1123 (Jul 8, 2011)

have you thought about trying a feed thru? flies are not going anywhere and no matter what you do they are still going to be around but I have notcied with my feed thru supplement that they seem to have less notciable bits and a lot less of that annoying stomping they all do while they eat and the bugs just wont BUG OFF but I also use the spot on things like they have for cats and dogs and the cheap bronco fly spray when ever I start tacking up, probably a waste at that point seeing as they all end up sweating it off but I LOVE the smell of the bronco it smells like fruit loops to me  I do not know where you get yours from but Tractor Supply carries the cheap bronco it goes for like $5 or $6 a bottle but I ordered a good bit from my all time favorite website horseloverz.com last summer and saved about $1.50 by buying them in bulk fly spray always makes a good gift  I give all my friends goody baskets for gifts and ly spray is one of my go to stuffers  you can never seem to have too much!


----------



## Alwaysbehind (Jul 10, 2009)

I would think that spraying a horse with something like vinegar and Listerine could be painful if they have sores/cuts.


----------



## mysticalhorse (Apr 27, 2011)

Vinegar is a natural disinfectant. I am very happy to spray my injured babies with it. They settle when I spray them down with it....I like to call it "pickling" my girls, lol!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## flytobecat (Mar 28, 2010)

ACV doesn't dry their skin out & make them itchy?


----------



## KawaiiCharlie (Nov 17, 2010)

You can buy little bottles of citronella oil for very little money. mix a tiny bit of that with some water & it works wonders.


----------

